# Struts



## BILL06VA (Jul 1, 2006)

I am one of the poor bastards with a 06 blown strut GTO, sitting at the dealers for the past 10 days while I drive a Buick. At this point the dealer has no idea as to arrival of the replacement struts, I even resorted to calling the Pontiac Service line today, not much hope there either. As desperation moves in I am reading about the Pedders struts and viewing this as not only a replacement but an upgrade. I would appreciate less body roll but I do want a compliant ride, so my question is what model of Peddlers and are any additional mounting braces necessary?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

BILL06VA said:


> I am one of the poor bastards with a 06 blown strut GTO, sitting at the dealers for the past 10 days while I drive a Buick. At this point the dealer has no idea as to arrival of the replacement struts, I even resorted to calling the Pontiac Service line today, not much hope there either. As desperation moves in I am reading about the Pedders struts and viewing this as not only a replacement but an upgrade. I would appreciate less body roll but I do want a compliant ride, so my question is what model of Peddlers and are any additional mounting braces necessary?


I'm running the Street II Pedder's package. They have a lot of different options when it comes to struts, etc. Bought mine from Mike at DMS (Dublin Motorsports) They're a sponsor over at the LS1GTO board. You might visit there for some info. A lot of guys have got their dealerships to go with the Pedders stuff in lieu of OEM.

JET


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

mine goes in on monday to be checked out, but i already know it's the strut problem.... how do i go about getting them to put Pedder's struts on under warranty?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Napoleon_Tanerite said:


> mine goes in on monday to be checked out, but i already know it's the strut problem.... how do i go about getting them to put Pedder's struts on under warranty?


You might get lucky and have a good dealership who'll work with you. If not you might have to get your Pontiac area rep. involved to get satisfaction.

JET


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

i presume that the Pedders cost more than the OEM ones? does GM pay for what OEM would cost, and then I pay the difference, or how does that go? you say get Pontiac involved, so is there some policy memo I can reference? So far my experiences with my dealership have been very positive, but this is the first time they will be doing something for me as opposed to just taking money from me. I'd like to go in there well armed


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Napoleon_Tanerite said:


> i presume that the Pedders cost more than the OEM ones? does GM pay for what OEM would cost, and then I pay the difference, or how does that go? you say get Pontiac involved, so is there some policy memo I can reference? So far my experiences with my dealership have been very positive, but this is the first time they will be doing something for me as opposed to just taking money from me. I'd like to go in there well armed


It really depends on your dealer. If it were me, I'd pay whatever it took to get a quality part installed and fight about it later if necessary. We're not talking mega bucks for a couple of struts.

JET


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

*its been a month...*

I am starting to loose it. As of today my whip has been sitting at the dealership waiting for the backorder struts!!! yes one month... :willy: I finally called back Pontiac and explained its unacceptable, on a car with 500 miles on it! :lol: I am waiting on a callback... :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The dealer will only install OEM or OEM approved parts. If you have after market ones, then you'll have to have an independent install it. Check into warranty coverages before doing anything. *


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

Check out the 245/45 x 17 Tire Rubbing discussion in this same forum.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

This is not ending........anyone that purchased a GTO after 02/06 will have the strut problem and more. I think this requires a class action suit. I think if we all come together as one we can kick GM's you know what. Come on guys/girls....I will put my money on this. I think $200.00 per pissed off owner will buy us a free GTO in the long run. What's your opinion ???


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Gpr1200r said:


> This is not ending........anyone that purchased a GTO after 02/06 will have the strut problem and more. I think this requires a class action suit. I think if we all come together as one we can kick GM's you know what. Come on guys/girls....I will put my money on this. I think $200.00 per pissed off owner will buy us a free GTO in the long run. What's your opinion ???


Tell me you are not serious dude.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Tell me you are not serious dude.


Yo bro.....just being totally sarcastic to get a rise out of anyone at GM who may be watching this site. I am sure they are doing the best they can at the dealer level but a little heads up from headquarters to the dealers that have dealt with this from the start would have been nice. I'm just guessing that GM was aware of this at the first reported failure and decided that due to this being the last year of production for the GTO to just eat the costs without creating any unwanted media attention to this. Too bad for GM as this decision has most likley tainted some future returning buyers choice in regards to brand loyalty.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

I knew about this problem before I bought the car and asked the dealer about it. I was told the complaints were legit and the problem was the strut manufacture put the wrong oil in the struts which was causing seals to blow on them. I was told the problem was corrected and the struts have been replaced. I have a feeling I will be one pissed off customer when it happens to me. I almost have 2000 miles on mine now so I expect it any day.


----------



## Tom Rice (Aug 2, 2004)

*2006 strut replacement*

Beware, I've been waiting 4 1/2 weeks for the dealer to get replacement struts for my 06. I've called and complained to everyone and anyone that would listen. No one seems to be able to help. I've been told that they are on a national back-order. Translation, there are none available! Now I sort of wish I kept my 04 which had absolutely no problems, but I couldn't fight off the desire for more horsepower.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

will they replace the bad struts with the same OEM struts or is it different ones they are putting on? i would just go with the pedders if this happend to me...couldnt stand it more than a week with my baby in the shop.

dude


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *The dealer will only install OEM or OEM approved parts. If you have after market ones, then you'll have to have an independent install it. Check into warranty coverages before doing anything. *


Not sure this applies to all dealers. Mine will install aftermarket goodies if I bering them in, but will charge appropriately for it and will let me know ahead of time what may affect the warranty. 

Of course the situation is different if it's a repair job; as a GM dealer they are normally obliged to use GM parts. but if I ask for work to be done as an upgrade rather than as a repair thay seem have more discretion. If it's a warranty fix and you decide to upgrade instead then you'll probably pay full price for the upgrade work and not have the option to offset the cost with the value of the dead OEM struts. 

For bigmac : - if the cars been in the shop for a month the California lemon law says if "The vehicle is out of service because of the repair of any number of problems by the manufacturer or its agents for a cumulative total of more than 30 days since delivery of the vehicle" then its a lemon. It may pay to remind GM and the dealer of that provision. They may consider an upgrade cheaper than a claim


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

NHSTA is not working for you guys.......try posting here.............http://www.thesqueakywheel.com/


----------



## hjhnracing (Jun 29, 2006)

*struts*

I just picked up my 06' GTO yesterday. Both struts were replaced under warranty. The dealer had it for a week and a half. I was given a Trailblazer for a loaner which cost GM $504.13 plus the cost of the repairs. Now my Goat drives better than it did when it was brand new,BTW my GTO has 2,334 miles on it.....build date 02/06.


----------

